# Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson - 312511



## negidude26 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi all 

This is my first post to this amazing forum. :typing:

I am from India age 28 , male. I want to apply for australian PR under 
Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson - 312511.

I have a query. I have done Mechnical Draftsman certification from
Industrial Training Institue (ITI) . and have total work experience of 8 years after ITI.
I also have done part time diploma in mechanical engg. and after diploma experience is 3 years.


My Question :

Is ITI certification valid for applying under this category ?
:fingerscrossed: please help me


----------



## pease (Oct 3, 2014)

yes you can apply on diploma base. but u r experience will be considered only 3 years


----------



## kanavarora (Nov 18, 2014)

negidude26 said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first post to this amazing forum. :typing:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Of course, You can apply for Australian PR. As you say, you have 3 yrs experience after diploma, Then It will be count total 3 yrs experience not 8 yrs.


----------



## dharinder2 (Jul 1, 2015)

*PTE acceptance by Engineers australia*

Hi ,

I want to apply for 312511 Mechanical engineering draftperson and i got 6.5 each band in PTE , Is Engineers Australia will accept PTE or not as i have gone through south Australia site and they mentioned that competent english score is required and where PTE is also mentioned.

Please suggest.

Regards,

Dharinder


----------



## negidude26 (Feb 6, 2014)

dharinder2 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I want to apply for 312511 Mechanical engineering draftperson and i got 6.5 each band in PTE , Is Engineers Australia will accept PTE or not as i have gone through south Australia site and they mentioned that competent english score is required and where PTE is also mentioned.
> 
> ...


I think EA only require IELTS and not PTE.. You can give IELTS with 6 bands for assesment


----------



## Prasanthnair_1982 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a Diploma in Mechanical Engineering and 14 years of experience as design engineer, what options (Mechanical Engineering/Engineer Technologist/Mechanical Drafter) I have too select when I am applying for Australian PR application, and who is my assessment authority? Kindly please advise, Thanks in advance!


----------



## negidude26 (Feb 6, 2014)

Prasanthnair_1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a Diploma in Mechanical Engineering and 14 years of experience as design engineer, what options (Mechanical Engineering/Engineer Technologist/Mechanical Drafter) I have too select when I am applying for Australian PR application, and who is my assessment authority? Kindly please advise, Thanks in advance!


Engineers Australia


----------



## Jithin1602 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello
I am jithin from Mumbai. 
i have completed diploma in Tool & die making from NTTF and Post diploma in Plastic mould design from cipet. I am working is product design field from past 8 years. As i am new can you guide me the process.
i saw ACS and CDR to be made not clear on that can you guide me actually what that means? 
what is the ielts score required? 
Have you moved to Australia and please guide if u feel anything quite important 

Thanks 
Jithin


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jithin1602 said:


> Hello
> I am jithin from Mumbai.
> i have completed diploma in Tool & die making from NTTF and Post diploma in Plastic mould design from cipet. I am working is product design field from past 8 years. As i am new can you guide me the process.
> i saw ACS and CDR to be made not clear on that can you guide me actually what that means?
> ...


You don't need ACS. ACS is for IT Guys. You may need CDR.

Try find a occupation that closely matches your work from here Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

Then click on your relevant Assessing Authority, go to their site and do Migration Skills Assessment.


----------



## Jithin1602 (Feb 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You don't need ACS. ACS is for IT Guys. You may need CDR.
> 
> Try find a occupation that closely matches your work from here
> Then click on your relevant Assessing Authority, go to their site and do Migration Skills Assessment.


Thanks a lot for your reply.

Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson is the occupation that suits mine.
Is it necessary to have CDR for Engineering associate ?
It would be kind enough if anybody could hare a copy of their CDR for reference purpose.

Thanks in advance 
Jithin


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jithin1602 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson is the occupation that suits mine.
> Is it necessary to have CDR for Engineering associate ?
> ...


If your degree is not from Australia or from Accord countries, then yes. if it is from India , then most likely yes. 

This booklet will tell you if you need it or not. https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s/Migration Skills Assessment/msa_booklet.pdf

Also, Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson is not in SOL but CSOL https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL

CSOL are dependent on state invite. Try find something from SOL if you can and see if you can get assessment under that occupation, as then you can get a direct invite at 60 points. Else you will need a state to invite you.


----------

